# My new lgd



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

the first 3 of nine!


----------



## wolffeathers (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh my goodness. How cute. I like the synchronized nursing, and in order from light to dark too. LOL


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Our new wallpaperBeautiful


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

Hubby thought you would all like to see this, birth of last lgd puppy


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Pretty babies!

Good luck with them


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Neat!


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

if you click on the picture it should be a video, ignore me talking, sounds like i was mad or something, i wasnt lol. amazing watching animals do what they are supposed to!


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

Congratulations! What breed is your LGD?


----------



## fffarmergirl (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww!


----------



## pygmybabies (Apr 24, 2010)

great pyrenees


----------



## Faithful (Jul 15, 2011)

Cuites, how many?


----------

